

Ask YC: What has happened to Zenter? - bootload

Does anyone know what has happened to zenter, post google purchase? I didn't get to see it &#38; I'm curious about the editor design choices. Any images (or descriptions) aside form this one? ~ http://www.tonicstudios.com/sliderocket/Zenter_screenshot.jpg
======
dskhatri
Google added the presentations tool to its online 'office suite' not too long
ago. The tool might have Zenter at its core
([http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2007/09/our-feature-
presentat...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2007/09/our-feature-
presentation.html))

~~~
bootload
_"... Google added the presentations tool to its online 'office suite' not too
long ago. ..."_

Thanks. The link gave me some pointers. Pity there are no writeups on how the
app worked. Seems google uses these companies for core technology spare parts
and discard the product. [0]

[0] <http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2007/06/more-sharing.html>

